# I can't get her to stop biting!! Getting frustrated



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, like the title says, I simply cannot get Yoshi to stop biting. I'm at my wits end, I've tried everything to get her to stop but she just doesn't get it. It seems like she doesn't anyway. I've tried yelling 'ouch' when she bites and then ignoring her, I've tried blowing on her face, I've tried wimpering when she bites, I've tried tapping her nose, I've tried holding onto her nose when she bites ... everything they suggest for biting and she just thinks I'm playing. I know that she knows what 'no' means because when I say it at other times she listens, but when I say it when she's biting, it seems to make her want to bite more! Last night I felt like strangling her ... it was almost 3 in the morning and she was still jumping all over and biting like mad. I was so tired I was almost reduced to tears ... this goes on EVERY NIGHT!! I don't know what to do any more  Any help? Please.


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Sorry that you are having a tough time - You could try putting her on her back when she does this whilst telling her "no"

You could also put her on the floor at a lower level to you...Only allow her on your level when she is good. Use a certain cue word like "time-out" when you put her away from you.

A few repetitions of this might help...


Good luck xxx


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ yes I have tried both of those as well. When I put her on her back she still bites me, when I put her on the floor she screams and screams and that's just as annoying as her biting ... then she'll start to chew anything she can find. She's a terror at night time, she's like a completely different puppy during the day :dontknow:


----------



## schnauhuahua (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you distress! So she sleeps with you all night? You don't kennel her? How old is she again? My pup is still in that stage too but she's gotten better. But mine doesn't sleep with me at night. I believe that kenneling them during the night when they're puppies gets them adjusted to that sleep time. They need discipline and direction to a system as much as we do. But anyway...a few things that we did:

We picked ONE thing to do while she would bite...because consistancy is key. If you keep changing what you're doing she's going to think you are playing with her. When we are playing with our dogs we blow in their faces, say ouch, and stuff like that - and that's while we are playing!! When she starts to bite I say "NO BITE" in a very low pitch loud voice and while she's biting me I spat her on the bottom (nothing hard but just to get her attention). I had to do that over and over for awhile before she got the hint that biting was a no-no. Anyway...just a few of my ideas. I personally think that if she's a totally different dog in the day time that she needs a sleep schedule (and discipline) at night and you need to crate her. But again...just my opinion. Good luck and keep us all updated! :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

This is what has worked for me...

Everytime she starts biting grab a toy and wiggle it in her face to divert her attention to the toy, when she opens her mouth to bite put the TOY in her mouth and tell her "good girl". Wiggle and move the toy to keep her interest. When she tries to bite you tell her no. Keep doing this EVERYTIME she bites. As someone else has said consistancy it a MUST. And make sure EVERYONE in your family does the same thing. Don't expect her to catch on right away, it will take a little time, but if you keep up with it, it will work.
My new puppy liked to chew on my feet while I was cooking, washing dishes, etc. and I also did it then. She has improved 95%, still trys occasionally, but after I start wiggling the toy she immediatly goes for the toy and not my hands or feet. I've only had her for 3 weeks and she's 11 weeks old now.


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

im experiencing the same thing with my puppy i jus got her and she's biting all the time so dont worry your not the only one. this info has also helped me. thanks!


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know how to get the biting to stop (sorry) but you need to remember that your needs are very important. You NEED sleep, do not let your dog prevent you from getting it. I would highly recommend you put your dog in a crate in another room, shut your bedroom door and turn on a fan. If you don't need the breeze from the fan, point it away from your bed but turn it on high for the noise. You dog will be safe and secure in the crate, and it will teach discipline and allow you to rest. 

Good luck!


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I do what I call Chihuahua grounding. It worked really well with Chico and now I'm trying it with Nikolai.

Anyway, I put my hand on the belly and lift them up and hold them there for a minute and tell them over and over again no biting. They hate and it usually calms them down for a bit. It took a little while but it worked eventually with Chico and hopefully it will work with Nikolai too.


----------

